# Mounted my TV this weekend and might have done it to high!!



## Pipeline (Nov 23, 2008)

it is said somewhere that you shud always look straight to the tv eyeball to eyeball [know what I mean?].

or better yet lower the tv below your eyes

like for instance your sofa, you sit down and the middle of the tv shud be lower than your chin

because......... it strains your eyes way less [ keep your eyes mositured]

your eyes becomes very dry if you look up [just the eyes, not your head]..

just pointing that out


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I think that is the biggest mistake when people are mounting flat screens. I've seen some that are almost up to the ceiling. It should be at eye level or slightly above.


----------



## tmcguirk (Apr 16, 2008)

one other question is, is there anything that I should be concerned about with the wires in the wall, or boxes in the closet?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Does your wall mount have a tilt on it?


----------



## tmcguirk (Apr 16, 2008)

yes it does. I paid a bit extra, but think it is worth it. It has 12 degrees of possible tilt in either direction. It is Sanus.


----------



## Pipeline (Nov 23, 2008)

When I get my new Sony HDNA flat screen I will not put it on the wall

I will lay it upright on a table that is like an entry way cherry table


The surround sound speakers shud be up thou


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

tmcguirk said:


> yes it does. I paid a bit extra, but think it is worth it. It has 12 degrees of possible tilt in either direction. It is Sanus.


The reason that i asked is i have our 42" flat, 44" high on the wall from the floor. I have the tilt mount and it is a perfect height for us. Of course i have 3 small kids and that was a deciding factor on why we wanted it at that height.


----------



## tmcguirk (Apr 16, 2008)

i just measured it again and it is 47" from the carpet up to the bottom of the TV. It might be a bit too high, but we are repainting the entire living room soon, so may patch up the hole and re-do it....ugh....first time for everything I guess...


----------



## PaulAdman (Nov 27, 2008)

It's all depand you. you can decide what is the proper place for your home theater and it also be comfortable too


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I agree it all depends on you. I have my 42" LCD mounted 54" off my bedroom floor. and with a slight tilt. there really is no set height as far as I'm aware of. I have seen them mounted over fireplaces quiet a few times, that's over 4' ! BOB


----------



## tmcguirk (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks for all of the replies everyone. My wife and I are starting to get used to it, but still may rehang when we paint the living room this winter.

Thanks!


----------

